# POLL: JBL MS8 like or dislike



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm curious what the consensus is... This is a very interesting unit and has now been out for quite some time... 

What are your thoughts on it ?


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

This thread is useless without a poll


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

I like the MS8, the performance and dynamics that can be achieved through its auto-tune feature are hard to beat. I use the Logic 7 feature with Frt/Ctr/Rear & Sub and it's really a great sound...It wouldn't be difficult to use this in another system.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

The MS-8, when it's working, is a great instrument.


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

Please expand your comment...


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

Does it not have a 31 band user adjustable graphic EQ ?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I hated it. I found that it was a lot like a damn. It completely held back any and all dynamics. Once I bypassed it, my system sound so much more lively, dynamic, and detailed. I think there is a market for it, but not a fan personally.


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks Jerry, very good comments !


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Contrary to Niebur's experience, I found the ms-8 to be very dynamic. I do think, however, that it's not as "plug-n-play" as it's made out to be.

Things like gain setting are extremely critical to it's success or failure, yet gain setting is still one of those largely misunderstood and misapplied items in car audio.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I agree with Jerry for the most part. I've spent days and days tuning and doing all of the little tricks. It can definitely sound very good. You get up front bass, a high stage. Not always that focused but not bad either. Good detail, all around very good but it kills dynamics. It can sound great and you can even have a lot of excursion on the midbass but there's just something missing that's hard to put your finger on. I'm still running mine and I'm 90% happy. If I were like the other 99% of the population (the ones that are not a part of this community) I would be extremely happy. As of now I'm looking at it's replacement.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

BuickGN said:


> I agree with Jerry for the most part. I've spent days and days tuning and doing all of the little tricks. It can definitely sound very good. You get up front bass, a high stage. Not always that focused but not bad either. Good detail, all around very good but it kills dynamics. It can sound great and you can even have a lot of excursion on the midbass but there's just something missing that's hard to put your finger on. I'm still running mine and I'm 90% happy. If I were like the other 99% of the population (the ones that are not a part of this community) I would be extremely happy. As of now I'm looking at it's replacement.


X2. I spent weeks before i got so angry one afternoon i ripped it all out, went back passive and moved to x995 just for the t/a and within one afternoon i was much happier than i had EVER been with ms-8.
Got a p80 now and it's worlds above the ms-8.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

I tried it out for a minute and couldn't get it to sound right whatsoever. I didn't have the right setup for it though. I really believe u need to have a center channel and rears along with typical factory locations to really make it shine which I now have in my new car, so I decided to give it another shot. I'll have it installed by Wednesday and update this thread on my thoughts. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Bringing this back from the dead: 

I've been playing around with the tuning on the ms-8 and I'm really happy with the results. I currently only have the Arc Black mids, stock tweeters, and stock rears playing (no subs or center), and it sounds awesome! I can't quite get a perfect center image so I have to use the balance and move it over a little bit. Once the center mid is installed it will hopefully fix the problem. So far I'm really glad I gave the MS-8 another shot.


----------



## mjclxs (Mar 1, 2011)

I had mine installed for 3 months and just couldn't get it to sound right. Every time I ran the calibration I would get a different result. I ended up selling the MS-8 and getting a P99RS.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I really liked mine. Great results after the first tune. For me I really enjoyed it mainly because of my lack of tuning skills. It allowed me to achieve a soundstage I've never heard in my truck before. I felt like it lacked some midbass which seems to be common. But at the same time I felt as though it sounded more natural than any other setup I've ever had. So as far as ease of use I loved it.


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

Although it has now gone I really liked the MS8. It tuned my horn system in 6 seconds flat. Even Gary Biggs couldn't do that!

It has now been replaced as I have gone totally analogue for a better sound - no point having a MX5000 system if you have a MS8, but in a daily car with standard speakers I can't think of a better processor for a simple install..


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I would like to add that a lot of the "problems" I had with the MS8 were phase problems. Get those worked out and the tunes become more consistent and the whole system sounds better. It seems to be really sensitive to phase issues. Right now I'm having a hard time giving it up because everything sounds so good.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

It works real well in some cars and very badly in others, not sure why.


----------



## Sinfoni_USA (Mar 9, 2005)

Given the last post... What vehicles are you using your MS8 in and are you happy ?


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

2006 Acura TL and it works great. I hated it for a long time. Then I flipped the phase of my mids and one tweeter and it came alive.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Mine was in a 98 F150 ext cab. Worked great.


----------



## ChaunB3400 (Dec 12, 2009)

02 Explorer, It was ok, nothing to special


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

I had some really good results with mine. My only complaint is that you cannot really fine tune it and it would need a few more channels.


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

Isnt it only 2v inputs? Thats why I voted NO!


----------



## Lord Raven (Dec 5, 2011)

I am going to power up mine today, read mixed comments, I hope something works out for me well..


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

2nd post...

I do like the MS8 for the versatility that it provides. The other day I tried moving my mids and tweeters from the A-Pillars to sail panel and upper door for the midrange based on Andy's recommendation for Logic7 (just to try it out) I got a much wider stage and the center image was higher and dead centered as well. The frequencies were a little sharper but seemed that it could work with some EQ work. What was really interesting was the amount of information that the Center puts out by itself. It was my first time really hearing it w/o the mids and tweeters blending...in this temporary arrangement it will require some tuning but the a-pillar setup sounded smoother...


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Love mine so far. At first it was great, but the stage wandered a little and the bass pulled to the rear at times. I flipped the polarity on the passenger mid and reversed the phase on my sub and BAM! The stage is literally GLUED to the dash. Center is spot on. I have plenty of midbass so I'm not sure what problems some of you might be having, but I would look towards install, phase cancellations, etc before claiming "dislike" on the ms8's part.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

ousooner2 said:


> Love mine so far. At first it was great, but the stage wandered a little and the bass pulled to the rear at times. I flipped the polarity on the passenger mid and reversed the phase on my sub and BAM! The stage is literally GLUED to the dash. Center is spot on. I have plenty of midbass so I'm not sure what problems some of you might be having, but I would look towards install, phase cancellations, etc before claiming "dislike" on the ms8's part.


That's been my experience as well. Most of the "problems" I had with the MS8 were due to install errors. It's very sensitive to phase issues.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Good call on flipping the mid Matt. Did wonders for me. I'm anxious to have a few local guys hear mine and see if I'm just excited or if it really does sound good lol


----------



## Lord Raven (Dec 5, 2011)

Guys, this statement by andy contradicts with your experience of flipping the mid. I am confused. Its a good read though.



> Andy Wehmeyer :
> MS-8 hates one speaker out of phase, especially one of the front midranges or midbass.
> In about 90 percent of cases where people have contacted me about bad sounding MS-8s, especially "no midbass", "center image with no focus", or "near-side bias" this has been the problem.
> One of the installation schools and plenty of people who claim that EQ is the devil tout the advantages to running one midrange out of phase. They claim that this improves the center image. It's BS. In most cars with door mounted midbass or midrange, the difference in distance from each of the doors to your ears puts those two speakers out of phase at about 200Hz and at multiples of 200Hz. 200Hz is right in the middle of the vocal range, and singers are often recorded in mono, so they seem to be located center stage. Putting one midrange out of phase when the speakers are mounted in the doors puts 200Hz back in phase, but moves the first out of phase frequency to double the original frequency and multiples thereof.
> ...


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

couple questions for the MS-8 crowd-

could the lack of dynamics people hear possibly be because of the effectiveness of the time alignment? i know on my system the T/A tune usually sounds somewhat lifeless vs. having T/A disabled. of course a few minutes of living without T/A quickly cancels out that idea but the point remains- out of phase non-time aligned multiple point sources gives the impression of more dynamics in the sound.

also, with image position and other issues, have you all tried running the tune from slightly different microphone positions? i did this with my pioneer autotune in an effort to better center / control the image position after the autotune sweep. in other words, the tune shows a left side image bias, re-run the tune sweep with the microphone slightly to the left of the original position.


----------



## ousooner2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just because we swapped polarity doesn't mean that one is necessarily "out of phase". Polarity can be incorrect from the factory and happens quite often. Polarity is swapping amplitude. Phase and polarity arent the same technically. 

Though Andy's read is good and correct, there is no disputing what sounds better, more focused and yielded me more/tighter midbass in MY setup.

Hopefully someone will correct me on anything if I'm mistaken bc I've been wrong before....once.


----------



## MP1472 (Oct 2, 2012)

i hate the ms8 i cant tell you how many times myself and the guys at the stereo shop tried to get this thing to sound good .. even swapped amps and swapped the ms-8 to make sure and running full k2 power focal front and mids first amp jl hd 600/4 2nd amp focal fps4160 .. in the end defeating the ms-8 just simply sounded far better so we yanked it out


----------



## BadUserName (Oct 18, 2012)

BuickGN said:


> I agree with Jerry for the most part. I've spent days and days tuning and doing all of the little tricks. It can definitely sound very good. You get up front bass, a high stage. Not always that focused but not bad either. Good detail, all around very good but it kills dynamics. It can sound great and you can even have a lot of excursion on the midbass but there's just something missing that's hard to put your finger on. I'm still running mine and I'm 90% happy. If I were like the other 99% of the population (the ones that are not a part of this community) I would be extremely happy. As of now I'm looking at it's replacement.


This. Friend has one and it's great, puts my set up to shame.


----------



## bhammer (Dec 9, 2011)

I had issues and spent weeks trying to get thing right. The most annoying part for me was the 1/10th second delay and that caused havoc on hands free cell phone use with bad echos. I got tired of trying this hack and that hack to try and get it right. 

I got better sound and time alignment using my Kenwood 9980. I am sure that for some folks, it is a great device, especially for a factory audio.

Anyone that wants one, let me know. I'll make you a heck of deal on it. Minus the cable that runs from the unit to the display. I did not recover that when I took the unit out and then forgot about it when I sold the car.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

bhammer said:


> I had issues and spent weeks trying to get thing right. The most annoying part for me was the 1/10th second delay and that caused havoc on hands free cell phone use with bad echos. I got tired of trying this hack and that hack to try and get it right.
> 
> I got better sound and time alignment using my Kenwood 9980. I am sure that for some folks, it is a great device, especially for a factory audio.
> 
> Anyone that wants one, let me know. I'll make you a heck of deal on it. Minus the cable that runs from the unit to the display. I did not recover that when I took the unit out and then forgot about it when I sold the car.


How good of a deal? Please PM me  
Could use another one in my old car 

Thanks, 
Kelvin


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

The "dynamics" thing is interesting. I'd like to know exactly what that means because MS-8 most definitely doesn't change the difference between the loudest sound and the quietest sound in the recording--and that's what "dynamics" are. 

If you've been listening to pure stereo with no EQ, MS-8 will definitely make the car sound different and if I had to guess, I'll bet that what you object to with the dynamics statement is the flatness of the frequency response between 160 and 400Hz. You can try boosting that a bit in the 31-band EQ. Changing the overall curve is what it's for.


----------



## mkeets (Oct 6, 2011)

Yeah I don't get where people are getting that the MS-8 makes things less dynamic. The main thing it seems to do is cut certain frequencies (as Andy just stated above) so it may be SOFTER but not any less dynamic.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I have nothing but great things to say about my MS8. The only reason I would swap it out, is to learn how to do my own tuning. Even then my MS8 would go from my Subaru, into being installed in my Ram..


----------



## bhammer (Dec 9, 2011)

Brock_Landers said:


> Harmon has em for 12 bucks.
> 
> I have two now because I'm going to hack one up...


Thanks... I'll probably order one just so I have a complete package for someone. I'll be putting it up in the classifieds in the next couple of days.


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

My experience has been fairly positive thus far. The ability to "change tune" and listen within a few minutes has allowed me to discern differences much more readily. It has "taught" me a bunch in the last year or so that I have used it. My system continues to evolve (for the better), and the MS-8 is directly responsible for that. If my car allowed me to easily replace the stock head unit & A\C controls (all in one), than I might at some point consider an aftermarket head unit. But that point is an extremely moot one for me as I am not willing to take that on. The MS-8 was\is a "no-brainer" for me and my install and remains an integral piece of my build. I do wish it had two more channels (MS-10?), which would allow me to run mine 3-way, plus sub, center, and rears. In the event that I redo my a-pillars in the future (and I put the tweeter next to the mid), I may run those passive and incorporate the rears. The center channel on the ms-8 is a thing of beauty, especially if you incorporate a larger driver.


----------



## maverickmann (Jun 11, 2006)

cajunner said:


> it should sell faster if you put it up without the cable for 150 or so..



^That my good friend, that!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

I installed my PS8 over the weekend and it gives a good appreciation for what the MS8 does. Starting with everything flat, no TA or EQ or level matching. As I spent hours tuning, I realized how much the MS8 was doing for me before, especially on the subwoofer. I'm glad to have the PS8 now but the MS8 did exactly what it was supposed to do and it made my system sound great for over a year until I was ready to manual tune. I might keep it and try it out on the GF's stock system. Something tells me it will really transform the stock system.


----------



## necrophidious (Aug 14, 2007)

I couldn't get mine to work. Tried everything from a JBL authorized installer to help from the folks at JBL to all the tips and tricks in various threads on the forum. The end result was something you just couldn't listen to, so I voted "dislike". I've heard a couple of MS-8's at shows (that did work), and I didn't care for the way they sounded either.


----------



## Jingles75 (Nov 3, 2012)

Heard a friends in an 06 forester. Sounded ok but I'd agree with others that it really needs some good time spent on fine tuning to make it shine.


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> The "dynamics" thing is interesting. I'd like to know exactly what that means because MS-8 most definitely doesn't change the difference between the loudest sound and the quietest sound in the recording--and that's what "dynamics" are.
> 
> If you've been listening to pure stereo with no EQ, MS-8 will definitely make the car sound different and if I had to guess, I'll bet that what you object to with the dynamics statement is the flatness of the frequency response between 160 and 400Hz. You can try boosting that a bit in the 31-band EQ. Changing the overall curve is what it's for.



Hi Andy I have bought a processor MS8 for My New Proyect SQ Old School and I would like some tips to know the types of settings I am connecting to my grand cherokee 2004 with 2 amplifiers Precision Power PC 2150, Precision Power PC450, DLS Nordica speakers in 2 way, Sub Image Dynamics V1 IDQ 10, HU NAKAMICHI CD400 and a Center Channel mid range DLS 3 Scandinavia

here I leave my mail [email protected]

Regards
Juan Maldonado 
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
USACI-2012 Sub Champion Mod Q
IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

3rd post...

I have been using the MS8 for two years now and during this time I have always enjoyed its performance, but even moreso the lessons it has taught me about tuning with an EQ have been invaluable. The 31 band EQ has a lot of subtle functionality that can determine what you can have after the auto-tune is done. Presently, I have achieved the Best tune to date ( and I've had more than several) by learning how boosting or cutting frequencies affects sound and dynamics. Right now I can play virtually anything and obtain a robust and faithful reproduction of music whether CD or Mp3 format. This is what I got into the hobby for and I'm finally pretty much there. Vibrant details galore, ability to play almost max volume with minimal distortion, solid and high center stage etc. Another thing I attribute to this was rearranging my HD600/4's to run each side of the stage separately to enhance the stereo separation. That and some minor EQ adjustments dialed me in after two years of already good sound. I'm sure someone could find some deficiency 'somewhere' in the system but it would be minimal.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

can you like AND dislike it at the same time?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> can you like AND dislike it at the same time?


Like and dislike from the exact same install? 

Kelvin


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

I loved mine. It took 90% of the hard part out of tuning. letting me concentrate on the last little bit i like tinkering with anyway. I will say you could probably get a better tune from a manual tune and TA, but it would take orders of magnitude more time. I'll admit i'm not in it to win championships or industry accolades, so on this front i don't know how/ what people are doing with it. For me and my semi -obsessive audio addiction the MS8 does everything it needs to and much much more.....


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

simplicityinsound said:


> can you like AND dislike it at the same time?


You mean Kind of like your best friends hot wife.....she can be amazing but leaves you conflicted???


----------



## mrstangerbanger (Jul 12, 2010)

I love mine but then again I use that and 2 zapco DC1000.4 so I have both for tuning ..

But before I used just jl slash amps and the ms8 worked amazing but you have to know what your doing and it takes time to play with it to figure it out .. I think most of the problems people have are user ..



Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Hated it. 

No matter what i did, It made my horns sound like clock radio speakers.


----------



## bigaudiofanatic (Mar 1, 2009)

When I was introduced to the MS8 on a major build, it was very easy to learn the basics of how to set it up. However the pain came when it was time to really tune it. I've used the MS8 in 3 builds for customers so far. 2 running high end systems and one running his stock Mercedes speakers. The first build I was able to make it sound very lively with over 3 days of tuning to get it loud enough for my customer. The Mercedes was instantly happy after only 30 minutes of tuning. 

My third was never really happy with the sound quality coming from the stage. After a recent swap to a zapco DSP the instant sound increase fallowed with the sound being much smoother and warmer than the MS8. The great part was the ability to instantly change anything from the laptop without having to go through ms8's setup every time. This gave me the ability to have the customer in the car with me during tuning allowing him to tell me if i was getting close to what he liked. In the end I like the ms8


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

To me for all intent the MS8 did what it was supposed to for the factory equipment. I believe in my opinion that once things started being added on such a quick basis, things took a turn. Meaning I would gladly add one to my all stock Ram system and be perfectly content with the outcome. I know there are several people on the forum who run them with aftermarket equipment and have been perfectly happy so it's readily possible.

My reason for switching is that I wanted control over what would be emminating out of each speaker for MY own listening pleasure. Would I do one again, absolutely in a heartbeat. But for my current needs, a system that I must tune is a must.


----------



## scoobaru (Feb 12, 2013)

Good to read everyones opinions. Trying to make a decision on this unit right now.


----------



## cerwinvega_fan (Nov 9, 2010)

Audison is the way to go my friend


----------



## ceri23 (Aug 10, 2012)

Someone that cooks up a processor with the capabilities of say a PS8, bitOne, or H800, the auto tuning features of the MS8, and 10/12 output channels, and you would have a solid winner. Throw in optical inputs, and an Android/iPhone app to control it and I doubt you'd have many regulars on this forum that DIDN'T own one, even if it meant a $1k+ price tag. Sell an accessory precalibrated flat response microphone for $100-150 more. I'd probably be on the preorder list and I really don't get excited about the latest and greatest very often. I don't have time to spend months tweaking, even though I like the processes, and figuring out work arounds for iffy auto-tuning is for the birds. We're still just seeing the beginnings of what processors can do in the car environment. This is generation 1 (okay, maybe gen 2) as far as I'm concerned. 

I want a processor that can track human ears in real time and compensate the time alignment and equalization curves. And one that can know the status of the windows and sunroof and make adjustments on the fly. It might seem a little far fetched right now, but put a small team of engineers in a room for a couple of years and they'll be testing a prototype when you unseal the chamber. We have this technology now, and it's really not THAT expensive to make. We just haven't adapted it for car audio uses.


----------



## saMxp (Jun 22, 2007)

The MS8 did for me, in one hour, what took me hundreds of hours of tuning by ear, RTA measurements, time alignment, listening, tweaking, reconfiguring, adjusting crossovers, more RTA, etc. 
And honestly, it achieved better imaging and tonality than anything I could ever accomplish with my ears and ability. 

So that's either a ringing endorsement for the MS8 or the bitter reality that my ears and ability aren't nearly up to par.


----------



## hifitodd (Apr 24, 2010)

Dislike. After dozens of calibrations, I never could get it sounding good. I have processing turned off on it now and it sounds way better than with it on. After needing to "fake" it into thinking I had a 3 way system because the gain algorithm screwed up my sub response, each calibration now sounds tinny and compressed. Honestly it makes my car sound like an AM radio.

Car is an Audi s4, with a 2 way front stage, and a sub mounted in the trunk. No center, no rears.

Replacing it with a PS8 where I can parametrically tune each driver.


----------



## bkizz (Mar 8, 2013)

Like


----------



## scotty_hall (Dec 12, 2008)

Big time like. Everything snapped into place when I set my gains using the white noise durring setup to 85db. Before I figured that out it was a bit hit or miss.


----------



## Arcrux (Mar 18, 2013)

Heard them a few time, theyre pretty decent.


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

Like.


----------



## MrObvious (Jan 7, 2012)

scotty_hall said:


> Big time like. Everything snapped into place when I set my gains using the white noise durring setup to 85db. Before I figured that out it was a bit hit or miss.


Please elaborate... I spent my afternoon playing around with this, couldn't get the gains to a point where the ms-8 didn't get pissed off. 

Also, for the guys who've switched phase and got it to sound better... Did you switch only one, or both? Right side, left side, etc.. 

At the moment I have my left mid bass bottoming out and the right one barely moving.. Still lacks mid bass. My sub seems a little.. Um.. Slow? Also sometimes my mids and tweets sound amazing, other times it sounds like a clock radio... 

This is my install thread for details...
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...2814-2012-f-350-3-way-front-stage-ms-8-a.html

I've even tried adding a mini dsp on the mid bass and sub channels to try and get some more control... Still not happy!


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

MrObvious said:


> Please elaborate... I spent my afternoon playing around with this, couldn't get the gains to a point where the ms-8 didn't get pissed off.
> 
> Also, for the guys who've switched phase and got it to sound better... Did you switch only one, or both? Right side, left side, etc..
> 
> ...


Make sure all channels except sub are level matched. Use MS-8 secret menu for that. Then make sure you cover the tweeters during the first set if sweeps. Finally make sure your sub level is super low during sweeps (hear but don't feel!). 

If you still have weak midbass after that you may have a peak in their response. Measure it and post!


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

kaigoss69 said:


> Make sure all channels except sub are level matched. Use MS-8 secret menu for that. Then make sure you cover the tweeters during the first set if sweeps. Finally make sure your sub level is super low during sweeps (hear but don't feel!).
> 
> If you still have weak midbass after that you may have a peak in their response. Measure it and post!


this ^^

Also, make Absolutely sure you have your channels mapped correctly. One bottoming midbass and one not playing suggests there may be a mistake. The "slow" bass is a complaint I hear once in a while. I've only experienced it once or twice and it had something to do with the upper frequencies coming from the sub.

I suggest getting the sound right without the sub and then adding it.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

kaigoss69 said:


> Make sure all channels except sub are level matched. Use MS-8 secret menu for that. Then make sure you cover the tweeters during the first set if sweeps. Finally make sure your sub level is super low during sweeps (hear but don't feel!).
> 
> If you still have weak midbass after that you may have a peak in their response. Measure it and post!


Secret menu? I'm having some difficulty with it sounding like the midrange is a little "flat" and the treble being too high. Could it be a gain issue?


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

kaigoss69 said:


> Make sure all channels except sub are level matched. Use MS-8 secret menu for that. Then make sure you cover the tweeters during the first set if sweeps. Finally make sure your sub level is super low during sweeps (hear but don't feel!).
> 
> If you still have weak midbass after that you may have a peak in their response. Measure it and post!


Where is this "secret menu" you speak of?


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

CDT FAN said:


> Where is this "secret menu" you speak of?


From JBL MS-8 FAQ Thread (not official):

_"AdamS :
Debug Tip of the Day:

Using the Test Menu. I thought I would just publicize it since I have had to give it out to a few of you anyways. We never intended to make this accessible to end users, and you won't find it in the manual. So please only use it if you really need to, and be careful, as there are no crossovers protection your speakers and the volume is not controllable by master volume.

1. Go to the main menu
2. Hold down the left arrow for 2 seconds
3. Hold down the right arrow for 2 seconds
4. Repeat 2 and 3 several times if this doesn't work. It's intentionally a bit difficult to use.
5. Now you have access to a Display Test (for pixels), a pass-thru test (useful for debugging), and Aux test, and a pink noise per channel test called 'Output Diagnostics'

Display Test: just flashes pixels on and off, not really relevant
Pass-thru: Inputs 1-8 go to outputs 1-8. Make sure your source volume level is way down. The DSP runs at 0 dB during this test and volume control doesn't work here. Don't use this test with a tweeter, as crossovers are also not used here. It's literally pass-thru.
Aux: Aux Input goes to Output 4/8. The other channels are pass-thru. Same precautions apply.
Channel Diagnostics: Pink noise for any channel. Again, no crossovers, no volume control, so turn your amps way down if you plan on using this. You might be able to use this to compare levels if you have some built in crossovers in your amp.

After using this Test Menu, *Do Not* hit back and then Calibration. You need to turn off Remote In and the turn Remote In back on before doing a proper calibration."_


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot. I have read that entire thread last year, but my memory doesn't work so good anymore.


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

_"So please only use it if you really need to, and be careful, as there are no crossovers protection your speakers *and the volume is not controllable by master volume.*"_

I have personally found this statement to be false. I usually change the MS-8 volume to -25 or -30 and the pink noise is at arounf 70-80 dB. I forgot once and yeah, it was loud as hell, so the master volume does work, at least for me.

Use at your own risk, of course!


----------



## rauski (Mar 20, 2011)

The MS-8 is amazing when it works! I had one go out on me in just a few months. Just received an exchange last week. The second unit is bad as well. I paid for the third to get an advance exchange. I thought this would speed up the return process. Boy was I wrong. 4 days have gone by and they still have not sent me the third that I paid full retail for. The MS-8s are very problematic at best unless you get lucky enough to have a good one. Harman customer service is a nightmare...


----------



## rauski (Mar 20, 2011)

What I should have said is that 4 days have gone by and they still have not shipped the third one that I purchased....


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

I tried using it twice. I could never get it to sound good. It's not as easy to get up and running and sound great as they advertise. Another thing is the bass.. good god, my subwoofer would always end up cranked no matter what I'd do. I tried everything in the MS8 thread. Turn gain up/down, do this, do that... WHY? Why does that even need to be done? I already had the gains set. So frustrating for such a "simple" system. The auto-tuning was a joke. I had better results with manually tuning a BitOne.


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

And what made you think that the gains were set correctly?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

never had one of these, but after casually observing all the problems people have with these, not sure I would ever consider it.

do these even have a manual tuning option? all I ever see is how the auto-tune does everything. (with varying degree of success.)


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> And what made you think that the gains were set correctly?


What do you mean? Because they were.

I set them with a DMM and then level matched them.


Even if they weren't set correctly, and the sub was too loud or too quiet... why would the MS8 think it needs to be over-the-top loud?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

brianhj said:


> What do you mean? Because they were.
> 
> I set them with a DMM and then level matched them.
> 
> ...


The MS8 doesn't do this in all cars my car the sub was as you described overly loud in others it does a really good job.


----------



## brianhj (Apr 9, 2009)

I know it doesn't do it all cars. But I saw plenty of responses about it in the main thread.


----------



## MinnesotaStateUniversity (Sep 12, 2012)

2-way active + sub is one of the most popular configurations. I am all butt hurt that there's no 2.1 DSP.

I didn't purchase the MS8 because I didn't want to pay extra money for channels I wouldn't be using.

The Mini doesn't even carry a 2.1. & who wants to pay for an isolator & a $100 LOC anyways. You go that route, you might as well just dish out some more cash for a "complete" DSP like the MS8.

I ended up w/ a 9887. Still butt hurt though.

When the day comes, I will purchase a 2.1 DSP ...if it ever happens

By the way, I understand Audison carries the Bit Ten. One choice though? I can probably pull up another tab & list 40 different aftermarket head unit from Sonic. I understand a DSP like the MS8 is in a whole different league, but lmao, just ONE 2.1 DSP like the Bit Ten? That's a monopoly lol


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

^And if it does increadibly good (I doubt it) everyone will follow. Lets face it that is a niche within a niche.


----------



## Tominizer (Jul 5, 2012)

There seems to have been a lot of talk about this unit in the recent past. But hidden in those discussions, there also seems to be un-resolvable problems that I have yet to hear JBL find solutions to.

I think if this unit worked well in all situations, everyone would have one. Doesn't seem to be the case. It's hit and miss. That's a lot of money to spend for a "maybe gonna work, maybe not" piece of equipment.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Tominizer said:


> There seems to have been a lot of talk about this unit in the recent past. But hidden in those discussions, there also seems to be un-resolvable problems that I have yet to hear JBL find solutions to.
> 
> I think if this unit worked well in all situations, everyone would have one. Doesn't seem to be the case. It's hit and miss. That's a lot of money to spend for a "maybe gonna work, maybe not" piece of equipment.


The MS-8 is a processor. It EQs and sets Xover with T/A like any other processor - just does it automatically... 
Being a processor, you have to play with it, try stuffs, play with levels and Xover points in order to use it to its full potential. 
People believe that with the MS-8, you can install speakers wherever you want, do the auto-tune and that's it - that's just not true 
You have do plan your install and understand why the MS-8 does what it does... 

People that switches to another processor (like competitors) because they need more adjustments is a good reason for that switch. 
People that switches to another processor because they just want (for eg.) more midbass did something wrong with the MS-8 

Kelvin


----------



## SergeRus (Oct 6, 2013)

I regret that I bought it. The sound is automatically adjusting disgusting. No bass from speakers. Unpleasant midrange. Dim high frequencies. How to get the bass and mids, and the stage? It tried to do in the Moscow studio, one of the top 5, but could not. Like many others on this forum. While I was disappointed.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

subwoofery said:


> The MS-8 is a processor. It EQs and sets Xover with T/A like any other processor - just does it automatically...
> Being a processor, you have to play with it, try stuffs, play with levels and Xover points in order to use it to its full potential.
> People believe that with the MS-8, you can install speakers wherever you want, do the auto-tune and that's it - that's just not true
> You have do plan your install and understand why the MS-8 does what it does...
> ...


I can see that happening. However, the ms-8 does seem to color the sound, and no it's not due to a change in the equalization.

SQ competitors also switch out amps to achieve the sound they want, sometimes amps that have the same rating. Part of the game is getting the correct gear for your needs/wants. The same with source units and drivers...

What I don't understand is how people expect to get really outstanding sound out of a humdrum stock deck by using the ms-8. At a certain point its going to be garbage in garbage out. I am not saying that all manufacturers put in a poor headunit, but from what I have seen (in older model cars) the deck is no bueno... You can't restore detail to a poor source signal.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

WestCo said:


> I can see that happening. However, the ms-8 does seem to color the sound, and no it's not due to a change in the equalization.
> 
> SQ competitors also switch out amps to achieve the sound they want, sometimes amps that have the same rating. Part of the game is getting the correct gear for your needs/wants. The same with source units and drivers...
> 
> What I don't understand is how people expect to get really outstanding sound out of a humdrum stock deck by using the ms-8. At a certain point its going to be garbage in garbage out. I am not saying that all manufacturers put in a poor headunit, but from what I have seen (in older model cars) the deck is no bueno... You can't restore detail to a poor source signal.


I can certainly relate to your point of view  

Kelvin


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

I have an ms-8 in my 05 Chevy Tahoe and I'm pleased with it. I had to run the autotune a few times and play with it a little to get good sound but I believe it is a good processor. It's definitely less work than other processors to get decent sound and I think that's what makes it good for 99% of the people that have it. Not everyone has a "golden ear."


----------



## talan7 (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a 2012 Buick Regal GS with the Harmon Kardon system. My wife gave me the JBL MS-A5001 subwoofer amp for Christmas. I was thinking of getting the MS-8 and revamping my system. 
My question is, how would the MS-8 improve my current setup? The HK system I have now has pleasing sound but I'd like it to play louder. Is the stock HK amp similar to the MS8.the MS-8 have more power? Does I want to be sure that upon installing the MS-8 I will be more pleased than with what I have now. One shop told me just to install the subwoofer amp and sub. I'd like to go into my car once and be done with it.


----------



## kaigoss69 (Apr 2, 2008)

talan7 said:


> I have a 2012 Buick Regal GS with the Harmon Kardon system. My wife gave me the JBL MS-A5001 subwoofer amp for Christmas. I was thinking of getting the MS-8 and revamping my system.
> My question is, how would the MS-8 improve my current setup? The HK system I have now has pleasing sound but I'd like it to play louder. Is the stock HK amp similar to the MS8.the MS-8 have more power? Does I want to be sure that upon installing the MS-8 I will be more pleased than with what I have now. One shop told me just to install the subwoofer amp and sub. I'd like to go into my car once and be done with it.


You should try to install the sub first. A lot of times the stock amp will sound better/louder if the sub duty is taken away from it. Plus, the added bass will make the overall sound louder and richer.


----------



## blownrunner (Feb 10, 2009)

The hard core sound quality crowd does not like it, as you can't adjust time alignment or re-adjust crossover settings without having to start the setup process from scratch. The auto EQ curve is also missing a lot of midbass and is heavy on the sub-bass, but you can correct this by using the 31 band eq after the auto eq is complete. However, 99% of the people out there do not know how to tune a car, so for those people, this unit is great, even though it will only get you 90% of the way to an optimum tune. Think of the MS-8 as a technician instead of a tool box.


----------

